# I want a close one!



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Can someone please make a competition in Cleveland area? The closest comps for me are 3 hours away!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2011)

Sticky!

No, really! Wouldn't it be nice if people posted their useless begging for competitions in their backyard in one easy-to-ignore thread instead of in many discussions?


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Can someone please make a competition in Cleveland area? The closest comps for me are 3 hours away!


 
my closest is 5-6 hours away..... deal with it.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

The issue is that my Dad is sensative to money, and gas costs money. Thats really it, so I want one in like Colombus or something, at least.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 29, 2011)

That's the problem with many of us. We just have to deal with it, or contact people near enough to have a competition.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> The issue is that my Dad is sensative to money, and gas costs money. Thats really it, so I want one in like Colombus or something, at least.


 
well save up then if you're that desperate. No one is going to make a competition for the sake of one person. You would have to get a lot of people interested


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I want one in like Colombus or something


 
We just had US Nationals in Columbus.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw you there.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> I saw you there.


 
You just had a competition in your area that you went to, and not even just a competition, but U.S. Nationals, and you are complaining that there are no competitions in your area?


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 29, 2011)

Dude, there hasn't been a competition in my country. Ever. Quit your bellyaching and deal with it. Some nerve to complain about not having competitions when your Nats were basically beside you.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah i had to driv for 3and half hours get a Plane den drive for another hour and walk for half an houur to get to a comp so please stop complaining if your that desperate make it your business to have cube meets then a comp in your area but you might find it hard to get a delegate


----------



## RTh (Oct 29, 2011)

I live 2500 kms from Spain (I live in the Canary Islands). I'm the only cuber in these islands, and an airplane ticket to Spain is about 90€. Quit complaining.


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 29, 2011)

You'll just have to go for the 3 hours. Maybe you could persuade your dad to drive you buy helping pay for the gas. 
I don't see a need to be so harsh, guys...


----------



## APdRF (Oct 29, 2011)

RTh said:


> I live 2500 kms from Spain (I live in the Canary Islands). I'm the only cuber in these islands, and an airplane ticket to Spain is about 90€. Quit complaining.


 
I live in the Balearic Islands and an airplane ticket costs more or less the same, I think that a competition deserves spending some money


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 29, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> The issue is that my Dad is sensative to money, and gas costs money. Thats really it, so I want one in like Colombus or something, at least.


 
Other than Nationals, we had a competition in Columbus in June - another one should be happening in a little over a month as well. While there are competitions going on practically every weekend, you should realize that local ones in your area won't happen as often (around here it usually cycles through the Indianapolis area, Dayton, and Columbus as the main three with one recently in West Virginia and sometimes in Kentucky/Pennsylvania). From what I've heard, there is a possibility of having one in N/NE Ohio sometime soon but nothing is set in stone yet.

Three hours is not that big of a deal as noted by the previous posters, but I can understand how your parents would not want to spend money on going to a cubing competition that is "far away" (by your/their standards). Try to reason with them and explain why you want to go to one - maybe after some time they will see how important cubing is to you and be wiling to drive a few hours.


----------



## Litz (Oct 29, 2011)

At least you don't live in a country where the last competition was 2 years ago and the next one will be at least 1 year from now.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2011)

Litz said:


> At least you don't live in a country where the last competition was 2 years ago and the next one will be at least 1 year from now.


 
I want a competition in Portugal. It is close enough to where I live and I haven't been there yet!


----------

